# Definitely Diagonal Scarf (K) Free Pattern



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I love scarves and wear them every day, usually with jeans and a t-shirt. I love triangular scarves because they look great all day without getting thin around the neck and getting all scrunched up where tied.

I love this series of scarf patterns, generously offered for free from Kris Basta..... perfect for the way I wear scarves. This is the Definitely Diagonal Scarf.... (I have tried three of her "series" and love each one) and can be found here..

http://auntekristy.blogspot.com/2013/09/free-pattern-definitely-diagonal-scarf.html

I bought this yarn while visiting a LYS in the town where my son attends college. For some reason, she carried mostly cotton yarns and most I have never heard of before. I like the cotton for this scarf for the drape and casual look of cotton. I think a solid color would have shown the pattern better, but hindsight is 20/20 AND part of the learning process! :wink: The yarn is from Berlini called CleoZ, made in Italy and 100% cotton. I used a size 10US needle.


----------



## Aunty Louise (Jun 14, 2013)

Very feminin, plan to knit one also. Lovely color!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I am loving those patterns as well. 
Yours looks fabulous in your signature pink. Very flattering.


----------



## dotdot (Feb 6, 2012)

i like this ! i want one !


----------



## pheonas (Oct 30, 2011)

Just finished one in red,maybe I should post.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Very nice and wearable! Thanks for the link Amy.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Love it, shall have to try. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

:thumbup: Beautiful knit!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

very pretty color and knitting work!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

pheonas said:


> Just finished one in red,maybe I should post.


Please do... I would love to see it in a solid color and red would be pretty!


----------



## rdpence (Mar 1, 2012)

It's beautiful! Thanks for the link too. I like her other Montana scarves as well - I think I'll go dig in the yarn stash and see what jumps out at me.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

pheonas said:


> Just finished one in red,maybe I should post.


Would love to see yours too.

Very nice scarf Amy. This one is on my list to do as well.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Looks lovely ..Fab colour.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Love it Amy! Like you, I love the triangle scarfs. I just finished a Gallatin Scarf I found on Ravelry http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gallatin-scarf that you might like too. It's so recent I haven't had a chance to post a picture yet.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you, Amy. I have just been collecting patterns for shawls and scarves, as I plan to knit for the females of the family next. Up to now, it's just been the grandchildren.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Very beautiful! So feminine! Love it!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Very pretty, Amy. I sure like the yarn! You did a great job on it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Very pretty scarf ! &#9829;


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

I love it Amy!


----------



## merae (Jan 25, 2013)

Amy, that color is so pretty! I love that scarf, it knit up so quick. I made one in Caron soft in grey, and I am making another in a brick color! This is a closeup of the grey during blocking.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

merae said:


> Amy, that color is so pretty! I love that scarf, it knit up so quick. I made one in Caron soft in grey, and I am making another in a brick color! This is a closeup of the grey during blocking.


Now I DO have to do another in a solid color... Yours looks so pretty and showcases the stitches.

I just LOVE these patterns! They make really quick knits... Perfect for last minute gifts.

Thanks for sharing yours!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Very pretty Amy.
You "crack me up" with your sense of humour.


----------



## Nancy Elaine (Mar 28, 2012)

Beautiful work!! Love the pattern and have downloaded it for future use. Thanks so much for sharing the link. This is an amazing blog with great patterns and wonderful photos of each - and they are free.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks! I love this shape scarf also and will definitely make this one.


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

great scarf.....when done with socks, I will try this!!!


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

great scarf.....when done with socks, I will try this!!!


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Thanks so much for the link and all of your pics. I will have to make this soon.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Very pretty! Love the colors


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Amy, I love this pattern! Thank you for sharing. I've got it bookmarked.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I love these patterns. I have made at least 8 of these scarves already this year.


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

MrsO said:


> Love it Amy! Like you, I love the triangle scarfs. I just finished a Gallatin Scarf I found on Ravelry http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gallatin-scarf that you might like too. It's so recent I haven't had a chance to post a picture yet.


Here's a Gallatin I made in October. It was a strange (but cheap) ball of yarn I found at Tuesday Morning. All the purple was on the outside of the ball, something I only discovered as I knit, but it worked for this triangular scarf. When I posted the picture on my Ravelry page, the designer sent me a note saying she liked it! This knitting community is really lovely.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

pheonas said:


> Just finished one in red,maybe I should post.


we would love to see it


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Great job Amy,love the color.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful amy. Thanks


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

mmccamant said:


> Here's a Gallatin I made in October. It was a strange (but cheap) ball of yarn I found at Tuesday Morning. All the purple was on the outside of the ball, something I only discovered as I knit, but it worked for this triangular scarf. When I posted the picture on my Ravelry page, the designer sent me a note saying she liked it! This knitting community is really lovely.


I love your yarn choice! I'm digging through my stash now to decide on yarn for another Gallatin and for the Definitely Diagonal too!


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

LOL, your post made me laugh. Great job on the scarf, too!


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

I love this scarf. I too wear scarves a lot and love the triangular ones. I will definitely be doing this one. Thanks for the post.


----------



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

Here is the pattern


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the link, Amy. You have knit so many beautiful things, I am so impressed with your work.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Great look! I really like "drapey" yarns. Now I'm on a mission!


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Pretty! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Love it


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

As always, LOVELY! The colors are so gentle, so feminine. Nothing about this scarf that I don't love.


----------



## guitarlady (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks Amy

This is a beautiful scarf and I definitely want to make some of these.


----------



## monty1 (Apr 1, 2011)

Love this, the color and your humor !! Thanks for the smile to start my day!


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Thanks Amy !! Appreciate the link and your scarf is gorgeous..as is all your projects you post !! Don't know where you find the time for all that you knit !! Kind regards from Canada !!!


----------



## Nanjean3 (Feb 11, 2012)

Amy, I'm knitting this same pattern! Mine is in a 50/50 Merino/Alapaca, which I love the feel of, but I really like the way your yarn looks!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

you really do lovely work


----------



## BamaBelle (Apr 30, 2012)

I just finished this scarf in a solid and it looked good, although my next will use more or a wow color. You did a great job. I hope if you fly into Birmingham you'll stop by Knit Happenz. Great LYS. I drive the 60 miles from Tuscaloosa just to visit it as I greatly prefer it over the one in T-Town. Roll Tide!


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

Amy, another beautiful piece!


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

Beautiful scarf and wonderful personality..


----------



## Molly Heger (Feb 8, 2012)

Great scarf!! I am going to that pattern right now!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Very pretty!!!! I love cotton.. I have 3 scarfs done in cotton... I have a hard time with them keeping their 'block'... how did you block yours?? actually I have a orenburg lace one that I didn't block and it looks the best!!! maybe cotton shouldn't be blocked I don't know... 
Thanks for the link... its really nice and I too love scarfs... I wear them all the time  I have a few more letters on my chest to cover up though...lol


----------



## 8536 (Feb 24, 2011)

Again beautiful, I love when you post the lovely knitting pieces. Also enjoyed your adventure into spinning and would like to see what you've made with the beautiful yarn.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Amy...I also where all my scarves this way. I call them Neckerchieves! I've trained all family and friends to do the same. I've crochet cotton thread for summer wear too. I will definately check out this site. Sue


----------



## Revita (Jul 24, 2011)

Pretty!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the link, pretty scarf. And I like your idea of how to wear for modesty as I might encounter the same problem with my barely B's, lol.


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

I am presently knitting this pattern also, using a yarn that I had in my stash for several years. Loving it! Easy to follow pattern, knits up quickly.


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for posting this pattern- love the pattern and the color! You do such lovely knitting!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Thanks, Amy. These scarfs are great. I agree, they are very wearable and make a great last minute gift. I love the one you posted. I know it is harder to see the pattern, but it is very pretty. Maybe the LYS carried lots of cottons b/c it is generally warm there? These make great stash busters as well. I'm thinking of those partially used, extra skeins that we buy "just in case" we ran out of yarn b/f..... I was just gathering and weighing them, to see if I had enough to make Camp Out Fingerless gloves...the heavier ones might become one of these. 
As to the traffic stopping, accident causing profile...Don't 
worry, I spent the greater part of my life grappling with the same issue. Then, *miraculous menopause* allowed a self correct.
I know I look more "normal" now, but I would gladly flip back to the days that everything fit, no matter what I reached for.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you-I love it! I have the perfect sequined yarn for it! It has just went to the top of the list, after an AG coat and ribbed toboggan currently making!


----------



## sallyokiel (Aug 14, 2011)

I can't wait to start this scarf. It is beautiful. I just printed the pattern and I plan to make it with organic cotton.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

This is another beautiful piece of work. I, too, like throwing on a scarf with white t shirt and jeans. Gives a finished, breezy look. I have to say I love your sense of humor and also the way you inform about what yarn and pattern you used. I look forward to your posts.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful scarf! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## dianamite (Mar 23, 2011)

I love your scarf and agree about the ease and comfort and look of wearing a triangle as you've shown. Have you tried either the cowboy or cowgirl scarf? I think you'd look great in either of those. I made the cowboy scarf and it's something I get lots of compliments on when I wear it.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

beadness said:


> LOL, your post made me laugh. Great job on the scarf, too!


FINALLY! I was beginning to wonder if I was losing my touch with sarcastic, self-effacing humor! Giggle, giggle.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

BamaBelle said:


> I just finished this scarf in a solid and it looked good, although my next will use more or a wow color. You did a great job. I hope if you fly into Birmingham you'll stop by Knit Happenz. Great LYS. I drive the 60 miles from Tuscaloosa just to visit it as I greatly prefer it over the one in T-Town. Roll Tide!


Thank you for the "heads up". I hope to get down soon and I do fly into Birmingham. Pocahontas is my "contact friend" down there, so if Knit Happenz is not on the tour, I will straighten out that little southern belle!

I love Alabama so much! The people, the area.... I believe I am a southerner who was born in the wrong part of the country!!! Roll Tide!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

dianamite said:


> I love your scarf and agree about the ease and comfort and look of wearing a triangle as you've shown. Have you tried either the cowboy or cowgirl scarf? I think you'd look great in either of those. I made the cowboy scarf and it's something I get lots of compliments on when I wear it.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

dianamite said:


> I love your scarf and agree about the ease and comfort and look of wearing a triangle as you've shown. Have you tried either the cowboy or cowgirl scarf? I think you'd look great in either of those. I made the cowboy scarf and it's something I get lots of compliments on when I wear it.


I have purchased both of those patterns. I made the cowboy cowl and LOVED it, but (as most of my knitting) gave it away! I have been meaning to make another for myself... Your nite just reminded me to out the "cowgirl" at the front of my "to do" list! Thanks for thinking of me!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

mmccamant said:


> Here's a Gallatin I made in October. It was a strange (but cheap) ball of yarn I found at Tuesday Morning. All the purple was on the outside of the ball, something I only discovered as I knit, but it worked for this triangular scarf. When I posted the picture on my Ravelry page, the designer sent me a note saying she liked it! This knitting community is really lovely.


Thanks so much for sharing yours! I honestly don't think you can go wrong with ANY yarn for these patterns... The colors in yours really worked up great!


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Good Morning Amy. Just wanted to say "I LOVE YOUR HUMOR!"

Thank you for your post and all the great pictures of your scarf. You are just so talented and creative and generous. But the best part of all is your sense of humor. Keep it comin' --- it's always fun to "read" your posts.

Jan


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link... its really nice and I too love scarfs... I wear them all the time I have a few more letters on my chest to cover up though...lol

Giggle


----------



## 19855 (May 7, 2011)

Amy - I love your sense of humour! And really appreciate all the sharing you do! Just a question re the shawl - I think I am having a "dense" moment/minute/hour today. The pattern starts with "cast on 7 sts, then gives 3 rows of knitting, and then says to continue withs row 4-16 of the pattern rows. What happens to rows 1-3 of the pattern rows? What am I missing here?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

GH said:


> Amy - I love your sense of humour! And really appreciate all the sharing you do! Just a question re the shawl - I think I am having a "dense" moment/minute/hour today. The pattern starts with "cast on 7 sts, then gives 3 rows of knitting, and then says to continue withs row 4-16 of the pattern rows. What happens to rows 1-3 of the pattern rows? What am I missing here?


The FIRST three rows are considered "set up" rows. After that you will follow rows 4-16 of the pattern rows. After that, follow 1-16 of the pattern rows from then on.


----------



## marion07 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks Amy for the link. Everything you knit is always so pretty.


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

Thanks so much for the pattern ... love your pink, and your comments are a hoot... I need a funny neighbor so feel free to move my way anytime  we could share tea and knit


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh Amy, you are too funny! Dear old mom was very richly endowed and I bought her a t shirt that said "All This And Brains Too." She would wear it when we walked around the lake at a local park. My sister and I did not inherit the top heaviness of mom.

But back to the real subject at hand. I love scarf pattern and also the yarn you chose. Great work! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 19855 (May 7, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> The FIRST three rows are considered "set up" rows. After that you will follow rows 4-16 of the pattern rows. After that, follow 1-16 of the pattern rows from then on.


Thanks Amy. Now I need to go through my "stash" and see what yarn I have to knit this shawl.


----------



## karenrguenther (Jun 3, 2011)

I have just about finished this pattern! Love it, also used 100% cotton. I used Aslantrens Pimaclasico.Used 5 mm needles because this yard had less yardage and still ran out, not enough for last 5 rows! Going out now to buy one more skein! Picture when finishes!


----------



## april1963 (May 29, 2013)

Awesome pattern and I love the color. Thank you.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Amy, another lovely scarf. Beautiful color and great knitting! Will put this on my "to do" list. Great quick gift for presents. Thanks for posting another lovely scarf.
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you for the link. Your work is lovely as usual keep it coming!!

Pam


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the site Amy!!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Lovely design and colour, many thanks for the link to the patterns.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

This is just beautiful, Amy. It looks like you. As always, your work is perfection. Thank you for sharing


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

lovely as always!


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

I'll add it to my list too, just don't know when I'll get to it with all the other projects I have been adding lately. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

It's very pretty! I love scarves, too, and will be making more.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Lovely scarf / shawl. Thanks for the link!


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, Amy, it looks very pretty, I too am going to be digging in my stash for THE yarn for this.


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Very nice. Thank you for sharing this link.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

What a gorgeous shawl tou did a great job. Love it. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Rosieredhair (Apr 27, 2013)

I love your scarf and the colour. I have just started my first scarf - Blogathon lace triangle scarf. I am adding yours to my to do list.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you, Amyknits, they're beautiful. They have a defitite future on my needles. Good way to use up stash as well.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

very very pretty.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Love your scarf and the color is terrific.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful scarf. I love making the cowls, too, and scarves but don't wear them!


----------



## misenber (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful scarf and you are too funny.


----------



## RIT Case Mom (Jul 12, 2011)

Amy, it's beautiful ~ I love your scarf! Am curious as to whether you did anything different to change the edges, such as slipping the first stitch? Thanks!


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh, that's quite lovely. And thanks for the link.

I'm not a scarf wearer - because I literally have NO neck. But I might try your idea of wearing scarves.


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

Very pretty. I love the color.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks lovely, good job


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

I'll have to see if my GD likes this design, I think she will. Thanks for sharing. You've done a lovely job. Like you said a solid would show the design better, but yours looks lovely like it is. I like the way you wear it!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful knitting.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Very pretty. This is the style I have been working on also. Light enough to not get too hot also. Our temps require constantly dressing down! Size 10s would go fast too. Anxious to find your patterns! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## guitarlady (Mar 21, 2013)

I was not able to print this or even download it. I love the pattern. I tried on my Ipad and laptop and couldn't copy and paste either. Did anyone else have this problem?


----------



## juniesmom (Jul 18, 2012)

Try using a different browser, i.e. if you are using Mozilla Foxfire, try switching to internet explorer or vice versa. Sometimes that will do it.

You should be able to copy and paste from the body of the blog post itself.


----------



## guitarlady (Mar 21, 2013)

I was not able to print this or even download it. I love the pattern. I tried on my Ipad and laptop and couldn't copy and paste either. Did anyone else have this problem?


----------



## guitarlady (Mar 21, 2013)

I have Safari on the pad and Internet Explorer on the laptop and it didn't work. Weird and I am good on the computer skills too.


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

That is so pretty. Thanks for the link to pattern. rlmayknit


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

This looks great! I love that stunning yarn... and what a versatile and modern design. I wear most of my shawls like that also.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

This photo is for BluesChanteusse... It has NOTHING to do with this project or post, but I can't attach a photo to a PM so stuck it here for her! Lol


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you so much. Like this a lot. Know anyone who has done this in a lighter weight/smaller needles ? I bet a nice Merino?Silk would be nice, although the scarf would be thinner and shorter. Probably going to find a nice worsted, though. Enjoy. BTW, I was "smallish" when young and always wanted "them". When expecting, they bulged under my arm pits and I changed my mind. Then, in my 50's they grew ! Now, they sag ! Wish I hadn't spent all that time wishing.


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> This photo is for BluesChanteusse... It has NOTHING to do with this project or post, but I can't attach a photo to a PM so stuck it here for her! Lol


Wow. That really is scary if you imagine that pink acrylic yarn on a little infant.


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> This photo is for BluesChanteusse... It has NOTHING to do with this project or post, but I can't attach a photo to a PM so stuck it here for her! Lol


That really is quite scary, nothing laughable about it.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

yarnawhile said:


> That really is quite scary, nothing laughable about it.


I know. I try and tell (educate) knitters on the dangers of knitting blankets and garments for babies using acrylic.... Surprisingly, many knitters don't want to hear it and don't care. Sad actually... I agree... Not funny at all.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I love this. I downloaded this one and the Gallatin scarf. Love wearing scarves like this too.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful! I love the color you chose 

I have this one in my list of patterns, so I'm going to have to move it higher up the list. I'll have to dye up something nice for this one - not sure which direction I'll go, could be a sagey green, or the orange in my avatar.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

WOW I love it Amy. This is now on my list to do. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I love scarves and wear them every day, usually with jeans and a t-shirt. I love triangular scarves because they look great all day without getting thin around the neck and getting all scrunched up where tied.
> 
> I love this series of scarf patterns, generously offered for free from Kris Basta..... perfect for the way I wear scarves. This is the Definitely Diagonal Scarf.... (I have tried three of her "series" and love each one) and can be found here..
> 
> ...


As always, your work is beautiful and I do like the diagonal pattern! I'd trade my almost D for your A in a heartbeat! :roll:


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness! I saw your yarn post and it's alarming! Love the scarf, thank you, and printed it. I just made a donation to the homeless, scarves. Most of them were acrylic! We all have to be honest that most homeless are drug/alcohol addicted so it scares me about burning!


----------

